# costco in Springburn



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Is it worth getting a membership for Costco in Springburn??

Is it any good?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

costco is like makro, need to go to the both of them,you should join both,to get the best of both worlds and its not alot to join :thumb:


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Aye - worth it just for the microfibers

Oh aye and the big tubs of sweeties :thumb:


----------



## Ice_cube99 (May 1, 2008)

and massive pizza slices for 1.50


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Agree with the MF. £6.50 for 24 decent MF's :doublesho

I bought 3 packs yesterday


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

cheap oil
M/F cloths
Cheap juice
FREE SAMPLES OF FOOD


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok am sold, cheers

I can get a card as i'm a qualified civil engineer ( although not all that civil these days )

I've heard about these mf's.....am assuming they arent super thick just the normal yellow ones.... but £6.50 for 24 is awesome!

Anything else over there thats good for detailing? going over this friday.

( how sad, i'm excited about blooming mf's!! )


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Ok am sold, cheers
> 
> I can get a card as i'm a qualified civil engineer ( although not all that civil these days )
> 
> ...


Yes in the isle where you get towels ect you get a 8 pack or something like that of waffle weave towels


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

pete330 said:


> Yes in the isle where you get towels ect you get a 8 pack or something like that of waffle weave towels


:thumb:


----------



## sixsr (Jan 6, 2007)

Drink is also pretty reasonable too & michelin tyres are discounted.


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

If only we could persuade them to bring in PC's 

(and if you think I mean Personal Computers you don't belong in this forum ;-)


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

I wish there was a costco up our way


----------



## gtidriver (Apr 10, 2008)

if you go to the cosco in lakeside thurrock b4 11am theres free tea coffee and cakes by the entrance.(also a girl that works the door that is a spitting image of ting-tong off of little britain)


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

sixsr said:


> Drink is also pretty reasonable too & michelin tyres are discounted.


to be honest, you're better off getting booze from the supermarket.
some of the deals they do are mental when you compare them to costco/cash & carrys


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

gtidriver said:


> (also a girl that works the door that is a spitting image of ting-tong off of little britain)


hardly a deal clincher 

"ahh Mr Dudrey"


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ladies Underware section is good too :thumb:




So I am told 



:lol::lol:


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Ladies Underware section is good too :thumb:
> 
> So I am told
> 
> :lol::lol:


i'm going friday. i must try & lose the wife :thumb:


----------



## gtidriver (Apr 10, 2008)

bottled water 35x500ml £3.54 pepsi less than 50p a bottle 195 50 15 tyres £46 kwikfit £78 but a lot of things are cheaper to buy at tescos my karcher came from there saved over£100, honda lawnmover another saving of over £100. take a few old shopping bills to compare prices.


----------



## hager (Feb 5, 2009)

Were are the microfibers I have never seen them?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

fraz1975 said:


> Aye - worth it just for the microfibers
> 
> Oh aye and the big tubs of sweeties :thumb:


exactly what i go to costcos for! :lol:

pretty sure you can get day passes too?


----------



## dumbuck (Dec 28, 2008)

hager said:


> Were are the microfibers I have never seen them?


On the racks to the right hand side, opposite the clothes bit and before you get to the booze section:thumb:


----------



## Clone (Apr 8, 2007)

I take it no one would be up for posting me some a pack of those £25 microfibers ? As i don't have a membership


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Clone said:


> I take it no one would be up for posting me some a pack of those £25 microfibers ? As i don't have a membership


pm sent


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

They're not £25. They're about £12 for 30 IIRC


----------



## Clone (Apr 8, 2007)

Ops, thanks lol. Pass the cd test ok?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Clone said:


> Ops, thanks lol. Pass the cd test ok?


Cant say I've tryed them on CDs but there ok on paint.:lol:Seriously, they are good work towels but maybe after a wash or two it's best to relegate them to door shuts and wheels as they loose softness. At the price they're good value though.:thumb:


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Clone said:


> Ops, thanks lol. Pass the cd test ok?


Pass the CD test no problem, even after washing.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

£15 for 36 i use them all the time for interiors (cleaning dressing etc)


----------

